# racin in the LOW COUNTRY



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

Another great day of racin in the LOW COUNTRY
LCHORS started their 4 week series today we had 3 races which 1 was our first IROC magnet car race ever
we started the day out with a little practice and to break in our new IROC cars set up by Kevin
we ran 10 lap crash and burn at 14 volts Life Like cars with Chevy bodies the cars were way to fast for most of us old guys but we did ok and they were a blast
but the oldest of the group won the race in the very last lane
it started with Kevin winning 1st 2 lane and crashing out the last 2 taking 2nd place going into the last lane 3 racers were 1 point apart with alan out lasting all of us to take the win WAY TO RUN DUDE

our 2nd race was our Sportsman chassis jl/aw cars with jl bodies cars are fast but don't quite handle as good as a fray car but they are getting close this race Kevin just took off and never looked back left Alan and ray battling for 2nd when the smoke cleared Alan hard grab second from Ray poor mike just could not get his car to make a turnit was a great race and different look for us with our jl/aw cars

the 3rd race was ECHORR/FRAY the 1st lane mike got out on the field and nobody could catch him but then he had a couple of miss q's and open the door for Kevin and he walk right on through for the win with Mike Alan and Ray battling for 2nd the finish 1 point apart with mike taking 2nd place 

like i said it was a blast cant wait for next week at Tony's MONSTER COMPLEX hope to see ya all there


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I would be interested to learn more about rules & set-up for your
AW/JL Sportsman class. Will bodies like original t-jet, Bad-Dawg 
and Dash fit these chassis?


----------

